# question to tirerack about MSW TYPE 14



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

I have 08 Rabbit and looking at 17" MSW Type 14 wheel.Description say that I can use my oem lugs.How about centering rings?


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

what is the center bore on this wheel?


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

RETAINING CLIP FOR AL-P RING + 

what this is ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

For your application, the wheel is bored specifically for VW hub, so no ring required.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Fantomasz said:


> RETAINING CLIP FOR AL-P RING +
> 
> what this is ?


 If a ring is used, the retaining clip holds it in place when the wheel is removed (so it doesn't get stuck on the hub and interfere with installing another wheel)


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> For your application, the wheel is bored specifically for VW hub, so no ring required.


 so it's like oem fit? 
oem vw center cap will fit?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Fantomasz said:


> so it's like oem fit?
> oem vw center cap will fit?


 OE fit yes, centercaps no....... 

the cap is 75mm OD for reference


----------

